# A Gift From God Via A Retard Named Paxon



## RedBull80 (Jul 3, 2006)

Your Welcome, This Is Chicago's Contribution To Your Unfortunate Natural Occurances That You've Endured. Enjoy The Beast That Will Be...tyson Chandler


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:rofl: :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the beast that can't ****ing catch the ball and gives it back to the other team maybe?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Diable said:


> the beast that can't ****ing catch the ball and gives it back to the other team maybe?


He's still very young man, let's give some time. P.J. wanted and deserved to be traded to a contender and J.R. was never gonna get any run so this is a good trade IMO. Chandler might not have lived up to his potential yet but he's still a very athletic 7 footer who can only get better.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

this is a good trade if the league changes the rules and gives players 10 fouls.as much as i was a chandler fan his play got worse last year.he couldn't stay in a game cuz of fouls,has possibly the worse hands in the NBA.people can call pax all kinds of names but the fact is chandler was the #2 pick in the draft and is a 5 yr vet yet never had a break out season.hell he wasn't even a starter.so really chandler has no one to blame but himself for making it easy for pax to trade him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

max6216 said:


> this is a good trade if the league changes the rules and gives players 10 fouls.as much as i was a chandler fan his play got worse last year.he couldn't stay in a game cuz of fouls,has possibly the worse hands in the NBA.people can call pax all kinds of names but the fact is chandler was the #2 pick in the draft and is a 5 yr vet yet never had a break out season.hell he wasn't even a starter.so really chandler has no one to blame but himself for making it easy for pax to trade him.


Well hopefully Armstrong will be a really, really good backup. :biggrin: But something tells me Chandler will do well with the Hornets. His game may change some. Hopefully for the better. I'm glad he's still young. He's got room to grow.


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Wishful thinking,N.O. gang. Tyson has had 5 years in the league so he has had plenty of time to show his stuff. He has the worst offensive game for any NBA center. All his stats went south last year except for his personal fouls. Horrible, small hands prevent him from sometimes even catching the ball, let alone trying to put it in the basket if more than 2 feet from the basket. When he catches the ball ( 50% of the time when it's thrown to him) watch him get stripped by the 5' 10" point guard. After 5 minutes in the game he has 2 personal fouls called and then starts barking at the referees. His main problem is that he does not have a basketball sense. Last year in the offseason he loafed and came into camp really unprepared to play. Two days ago he was still in California rather than at the Berto Bulls center where he should have been. Yesterday he promised to be an "all-star" this year; I suppose he thinks he is still in high school. Then he takes a swipe at Scott Skiles who is one of the very few NBA coaches who knows how to coach. Sounds like Eddy Curry who upon being traded to the Knicks told everyone how he was going to a real coach. Hello, earth to Tyson and Eddy. This is another case where John Paxson has taken advantage of another G.M. I feel sorry for N.O. fans, not their owner.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What is wrong with you guys? Is anyone over here claiming the Hornets will win a championship just because Tyson Chandler is now on board? NO. The fact is, no one knows HOW he will play under Byron Scott. Just chill out. Geez.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't be all that excited with Chandler. His window is steady closing. He's big, athletic, long, we know all that junk, but he still hasn't shown much beyond being a shotblocker and good dunker, which isn't hard for athletic 7-footers.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

whiteshadow said:


> Wishful thinking,N.O. gang. Tyson has had 5 years in the league so he has had plenty of time to show his stuff. He has the worst offensive game for any NBA center. All his stats went south last year except for his personal fouls. Horrible, small hands prevent him from sometimes even catching the ball, let alone trying to put it in the basket if more than 2 feet from the basket. When he catches the ball ( 50% of the time when it's thrown to him) watch him get stripped by the 5' 10" point guard. After 5 minutes in the game he has 2 personal fouls called and then starts barking at the referees. His main problem is that he does not have a basketball sense. Last year in the offseason he loafed and came into camp really unprepared to play. Two days ago he was still in California rather than at the Berto Bulls center where he should have been. Yesterday he promised to be an "all-star" this year; I suppose he thinks he is still in high school. Then he takes a swipe at Scott Skiles who is one of the very few NBA coaches who knows how to coach. Sounds like Eddy Curry who upon being traded to the Knicks told everyone how he was going to a real coach. Hello, earth to Tyson and Eddy. This is another case where John Paxson has taken advantage of another G.M. I feel sorry for N.O. fans, not their owner.


PWNT!


----------



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

I actually think his o will improve but he will be a wasted trade ruining Hilton Armstrong minutes.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> I wouldn't be all that excited with Chandler. His window is steady closing. He's big, athletic, long, we know all that junk, but he still hasn't shown much beyond being a shotblocker and good dunker, which isn't hard for athletic 7-footers.


The window is closing at 23? Gimme a break.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> The window is closing at 23? Gimme a break.


 How long has he been in the league, and how much growth has he shown? I didn't say it's necessarily closing on him being a good player, but management is going to eventually stop believing in him. Stromile Swift?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> He's still very young man, let's give some time. P.J. wanted and deserved to be traded to a contender and J.R. was never gonna get any run so this is a good trade IMO. Chandler might not have lived up to his potential yet but he's still a very athletic 7 footer who can only get better.


Bring young doesn't necessarily mean he'll improve. Look at 18-19 yr olds in Chandler's draft class: Kwame, Gasol, Curry, Diop, Tony Parker. Parker and Gasol have already proven themselves. The others have been given up. They are role players, nothing more. RedBull80 is overreacting.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Bring young doesn't necessarily mean he'll improve. Look at 18-19 yr olds in Chandler's draft class: Kwame, Gasol, Curry, Diop, Tony Parker. Parker and Gasol have already proven themselves. The others have been given up. They are role players, nothing more. RedBull80 is overreacting.


No one is saying he is the final piece to the puzzle or will turn into an all-star...all that has been said is that, while everyone already knows his strenths and weaknesses, he is still very young and has plenty of time to improve. You're right, just b/c you're young doesn't mean you will improve. He may never. Just b/c he (along w/ Curry, Kwame, and Diop) haven't progressed at the same rate as Parker and Gasol doesn't mean their time is up and there opportunity has passed. Diop was very important to the Mavs championship run. Kwame, in my opinion, still has the chance to be a very good player. 

And, while Chandler has been in the league for several years, he's still young enough that a change of scenary might be exactly what he needs to progress his game. Sometimes, changing teams works for players. Other times, it doesn't...hopefully, it will work in this case.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I wouldn't be all that excited with Chandler. His window is steady closing. He's big, athletic, long, we know all that junk, but he still hasn't shown much beyond being a shotblocker and good dunker, which isn't hard for athletic 7-footers.




I agree. You can get players at half the price at which Chandler costs. 

He really needs some offensive game of some sort besides just putbacks and open dunks.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> How long has he been in the league, and how much growth has he shown? I didn't say it's necessarily closing on him being a good player, but management is going to eventually stop believing in him. Stromile Swift?


Noone would mistake him for Swift. Swift's problem is a lack of heart and work ethic. That cannot be said for Chandler.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> I agree. You can get players at half the price at which Chandler costs.
> 
> He really needs some offensive game of some sort besides just putbacks and open dunks.


Yeah, like Ben Wallace?


----------



## TNA (Jul 6, 2006)

I would like someone to compare the stats of Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler. Now, the only thing I do know is that Wallace averages 10 more minutes per game compared to Tyson. So, if someone can project the numbers if Tyson played equal time, that would show more what Tyson is capable of if playing the majority of the game. From my knowledge Tyson doesn't get a lot of minutes due to his bad back or injuries.

I think if Tyson gets at least 35 minutes per game, he'd be just shy of 10 points but he would haul in 12+ boards and 2+ blocked shots per game. Those are Ben Wallace numbers folks.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the Chandler trade makes the Hornets better, but he sure is a 1-dimentional player with a fat long term contract attached to him. Chandler is the rebounding and interior defense monster the team needed, but you're basically playing 4 on 5 on offense with him in there. Still, look at the Hornets' division. Tim Duncan, Yao Ming, Pao Gasol, Dirk Nowitski when he posts up. They needed a center who can play defense and they got him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Noone would mistake him for Swift. Swift's problem is a lack of heart and work ethic. That cannot be said for Chandler.


Probably true. Chandler's problem is his hopeless offense. If he even had a hook shot or something, and could get up to a 14/10/3 type of guy, that's money. But he has no offense, and that's where he compares to Swift.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Noone would mistake him for Swift. Swift's problem is a lack of heart and work ethic. That cannot be said for Chandler.


Chandler has a veyr bad work ethic. He has heart, if heart consists of getting down on yourself very easily and shouting after dunks.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Sham said:


> Chandler has a veyr bad work ethic. He has heart, if heart consists of getting down on yourself very easily and shouting after dunks.


Not sure what Chandler you have been watching (or if you personally do not like him), but his work ethic is fine and he is fairly passionate about the game.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

TNA said:


> I would like someone to compare the stats of Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler. Now, the only thing I do know is that Wallace averages 10 more minutes per game compared to Tyson. So, if someone can project the numbers if Tyson played equal time, that would show more what Tyson is capable of if playing the majority of the game. From my knowledge Tyson doesn't get a lot of minutes due to his bad back or injuries.
> 
> I think if Tyson gets at least 35 minutes per game, he'd be just shy of 10 points but he would haul in 12+ boards and 2+ blocked shots per game. Those are Ben Wallace numbers folks.


If, if if, if....

Look Im a Bulls fan and liked Chandler, but he was very frustrating to watch. The knock on him, besides offense, is that he can't go 35 minutes. How do we know if he's ready for that now? Sure you can project numbers, but you can't project if he'll actually play the amount of time required to get those numbers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> If, if if, if....
> 
> Look Im a Bulls fan and liked Chandler, but he was very frustrating to watch. The knock on him, besides offense, is that he can't go 35 minutes. How do we know if he's ready for that now? Sure you can project numbers, but you can't project if he'll actually play the amount of time required to get those numbers.


Yea, enough of the "ifs". Let's just everyone wait and see what's going to happen.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> What is wrong with you guys? Is anyone over here claiming the Hornets will win a championship just because Tyson Chandler is now on board? NO. *The fact is, no one knows HOW he will play under Byron Scott.* Just chill out. Geez.


I'll tell you how, just like Kenyon Martin did under Byron in New Jersey. I mean, I see 4 of the starters from this team, compared to Scott's Net's being familiar:

Paul & Kidd - Good passing pointguards.
Peja & Kittles - Shooters & Makers
Mason & Jefferson - Slashers
Chandler & Martin - Athletic Big


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> I'll tell you how, just like Kenyon Martin did under Byron in New Jersey. I mean, I see 4 of the starters from this team, compared to Scott's Net's being familiar:
> 
> Paul & Kidd - Good passing pointguards.
> Peja & Kittles - Shooters & Makers
> ...



You know, I looked at this on paper one day and thought the same thing. Looks like Byron is trying to build his Nets team all over again. Kenyon Martin was really good under Byron in Jersey. I'm just trying to be optimistic where Chandler is concerned. Just like I'm sure Bulls fans will try to be optimistic where JR Smith is concerned.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Not sure what Chandler you have been watching (or if you personally do not like him), but his work ethic is fine and he is fairly passionate about the game.


Let's not invent facts here. I have watched and rooted for him for five years. I'm still a huge fan, as any member of the Bulls board can tell you.

But simply put, Tyson does not have a good work ethic. If he suddenly develops one after 5 years, I'll be surprised. But he never has to date. He talks about having a great one, yet never, ever shows it. Last season, when he did not sign until September, he did nothing but bicep curls until then. It showed in his play, and complete lack of stamina.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> You know, I looked at this on paper one day and thought the same thing. Looks like Byron is trying to build his Nets team all over again. Kenyon Martin was really good under Byron in Jersey. I'm just trying to be optimistic where Chandler is concerned. Just like I'm sure Bulls fans will try to be optimistic where JR Smith is concerned.



Yeah, Byron might just be aiming to do that, but the Front Office just needs to make sure not to overspend for that reason, unless the owner won't mind being over the luxury tax threshold with having to extend Paul and West in a few seasons and Peja's + Chandler's contracts being added on and maybe needing to extend Mason as well as he is expiring, but then again, fans can never predict what goes on in the front office.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

travel_monkeys said:


> I think the Chandler trade makes the Hornets better, but he sure is a 1-dimentional player with a fat long term contract attached to him. Chandler is the rebounding and interior defense monster the team needed, but you're basically playing 4 on 5 on offense with him in there. Still, look at the Hornets' division. Tim Duncan, Yao Ming, Pao Gasol, Dirk Nowitski when he posts up. They needed a center who can play defense and they got him.


I could be wrong but i believe Chandler lead the NBA in fouls last year, he is aggresive sometimes to a fault. His minutes were down because he would pick up 2 fouls in the first quarter sit the rest of the half and then pick up two more at the start of the third quarter. He is also the master of the moving pick. If Scott can control his raw defensive skills the Hornets got a steal in this trade.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> *I could be wrong but i believe Chandler lead the NBA in fouls last year*, he is aggresive sometimes to a fault. His minutes were down because he would pick up 2 fouls in the first quarter sit the rest of the half and then pick up two more at the start of the third quarter. He is also the master of the moving pick. If Scott can control his raw defensive skills the Hornets got a steal in this trade.


3rd in the league. Not good. Hopefully Scott can do as you say and control his raw defensive skills. He ranked #15 in rebounds amongst qualified players though which is not bad. I'll never forget the last time the Bulls played the Hornets he had 21 rebounds. It was driving me crazy because he was killing the Hornets on the glass. And of course the Bulls won. LOL! We'll just have to wait to see how this works out.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

if tyson chandler had gone to college he would be much better now (in his 2nd year in the league) than his current situation (entering his 6th)

this guy has been running around the league with the confidence of kwame in the MJ GM era. you can ask any experienced player lacking confidence to play D and rebound, and thats all i see from Chandler.

if he'd gone to college his size and athleticism would have got him alot more easy baskets, being integral to a teams offense and scoring 15-20ppg for 4 years would do not only increase his confidence, but increased scoring improves his repetoire.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

From a Bulls fan's perspective, this thread is _hilarious._


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

draft tyrus said:


> From a Bulls fan's perspective, this thread is _hilarious._


Yea, I'm sure.


----------

